# What inside temperature is too hot for a German Shepherd?



## misterW (Apr 25, 2010)

My house tends to be on the cool side, but my girlfriend tends to keep her apartment a lot warmer than I do. If she had it her way, she'd prefer to keep things nice and toasty, like around 80 degrees. That seems to me like it would definitely be too hot for a German Shepherd. My thinking is that anything more than 75 would be uncomfortable for them, but I could be wrong. I'm looking for a good compromise number for when we visit. 

I am keeping an eye on my shepherd for signs of panting and getting a feel for it that way, but I'm curious what your experience has been.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I prefer the house I live in to be kept at 59F, 75 would make me feel ill and 80 would probably kill me. My dogs begin panting if it is 70 or higher in the house.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I would think it would depend on the dog and what they are used to. Our house is usually 75 or so in winter and even my Chows don't pant


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

In the summer we keep it around 76 in the house and our Rottweiler does just fine. We also livein GA so he has to deel with it being between 95-110 in the summer so i'm sure 76 is pretty nice to him. He is more active when its cooler in the house though (its at 67 in the winter).


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Auz starts getting restless if I put the furnace on much higher than 67. "His" (sleeping) room is kept much cooler, around 60 degrees.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I keep the house at 65 in winter, mostly due to the cost of heating gas. But the dog seems much more comfortable with that than with the warmer 72-75 in summer. He is more active inside when the temps are below 70, anything over 75 inside he just lays on the cool wood floors. He's short haired and bred for warm climates. He can deal with heat but it doesn't mean he likes it or that it isn't unpleasant. I would think anything over about the classic "room temperature" of 72 inside would be too warm for a GSD.

And shoot, keeping the heat on to warm a house to 80 in the winter (unless its summer where you are or you are in the tropics) has got to be both expensive and unhealthy (running heat dries out the air which contributes to sinus and breathing problems).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

We keep the heat at 72F and I, too, feel like anything over 75 would be uncomfortable for my boy.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I prefer the house I live in to be kept at 59F, 75 would make me feel ill and 80 would probably kill me. My dogs begin panting if it is 70 or higher in the house.


Are you a frigin polor bear? 59??? I panic if it drops below 60 outside, and you purposly do that to your house? LoL.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

As long as dog has water 80% will not harm him.


----------

